# RARE Haro 16" FST



## gold street customs (Feb 7, 2013)

I picked this up a couple days ago, from what I am told there have only been 6 others that are known of, 88 Haro 16" FST


----------



## kingsting (Feb 13, 2013)

Make that 7 known to exist. I have one - same color too! 

Picked it up back in 1992. We used to put gears on the 16" kids bikes and race them after hours. Mine has 4 speeds and black mags but I saved all the original parts.

The paint looks really nice on yours. Nice survivor!

I grabbed a quick picture of it hanging in my storage mess - er... uh, I mean room...


----------

